# Anyone want me to draw their betta?



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

So, I have had a couple people Draw my bettas, And I've decided it would be fun to draw other peoples  I do love Drawing bettas, and it would be free.

So, I will try to get some examples up soon


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I Forgot to add that I can do anyback ground that you want, and I can do marker, which would be a little more cartoonish, colored pencil, more of a regular drawing, and then Water colors which kinda some time turns out looking a little bit like special, affects or computer animation......


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Oh, could you draw Alpha-Betta, the boy in my avatar? Let me know if you need a bigger photo. He's a super delta double tail. Also, his body is all blue now - he just has a little white around his eyes and mouth, and some black speckles around the top of his head. Do whatever style you'd like.  Thanks!


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Sure!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Could you please do Nick or Ponyo? you can do them in which ever style you feel like doing 

Nick









Ponyo


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Ok  
I'll try to have them all done by tomorrow, but I'm a little busy tomorrow, so some of them might have to wait till Thursday.


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Alpha Betta,








Nick,

And, 







Ponyo,


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

I also have Nick and Alph betta with no back ground, just in case you guys didn't want the back grounds....... I didn't get one of ponyo with out it tho.





















Hope you guys like them!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ahh, that's so adorable! :-D Thank you so much!


----------



## Indigo Betta (Sep 27, 2012)

Thanks I love them!! I'm gonna have nick as my avatar for a while :-D


----------



## Charc14 (Aug 27, 2014)

Thanks!  Glad you guys liked them!!!


----------



## Heartbettas (Dec 13, 2014)

Ohh, Ilove them!

Could you do mine?


----------



## Tracy Lynn (Dec 17, 2014)

*ambrose*

This is my new fella Ambrose so sweet came from a gross 4 oz cup of brown water. In his own five gallon now


----------

